# Art songs about nature/mother earth?



## Monja (Dec 30, 2018)

I am looking for art song suggestions (any language) about nature, but more specifically mother earth and perhaps even songs about the destruction of our planet!


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

_Earth my body
water my blood
air my breath
and fire my spirit

Mother , I feel you under my feet
Mother , I hear your heart beat_


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

The rhythm of the mother song is two heart-beats together , for the child is carried as One .


----------

